
Show HN: Hexadecimal – No-Nonsense Website Monitoring and Status Page Service - jmstfv
https://tryhexadecimal.com
======
jmstfv
Howdy HN!

I _quietly_ launched Hexadecimal several months ago.

The idea is simple: monitoring websites & APIs for uptime, and having a decent
looking status page to display status (duh!) of said websites/APIs. On top of
that, Hexadecimal also monitors TLS certificates for expiry.

Built on the vanilla Rails stack: Ruby, Rails, Postgres, Redis, Sidekiq, and
Caddy. For the curious, I share my costs & tools publicly:
[https://tryhexadecimal.com/running-costs](https://tryhexadecimal.com/running-
costs)

I also write a behind-the-scenes blog
([https://tryhexadecimal.com/journal/](https://tryhexadecimal.com/journal/)).

Feedback is welcome!

